# Just Got Mine! (21rs)



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Just finished setting up our new 21RS in the back yard, and it sure is tempting to "rough it" tonite!

Had a great purchasing experience with Camping Time RV in Snellville, GA - highly recommended!

John


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Pastor John, congrats! We all here understand about the not tent camping anymore. It's one of those things like: 
"yea, we could tent camp if we wanted, but it's not comfortable anymore in a tent. And besides, where would you put the microwave?







"
If you haven't already, grab a cup of coffee, and just read back and you'll learn so much from this group. Check out our own tech tips:
Outbackers.com Tech Tips
Welcome and enjoy our E-camp.
Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!! Enjoy your 21RS, we enjoy ours









Mike


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome,
You will love it here and lots of friendly info.I see Montana is in your dreams,
I cant wait to leave Atlanta (everything above Macon is Atlanta),We are near Stockbridge and others are near Mc Donough and sourrounding areas,the great thing about this area is we can camp year round by going south in the colder months. Stephen Foster and Jekyll Island are our favorites.Hope to see you camping sometime,Dave action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, PASTOR JOHN! * action action action

And congratulations on the new Outback. You will have a ball with it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Pastor john check out the fall rally thread,I think there is an opening if you could make it,dave


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on your new 21RS. Were glad to have you here.

Don't forget to vote in the poll on the homepage for which model you have. We 21ers are falling a little behind.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats. We love our 21rs, too. "The best gifts come in small packages" ENJOY!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pator John,

PTL on the new camper!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Pastor John to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS.
Go for it PJ spend the night in it and enjoy









Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, PJ. Congrats on the new Outback. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paster John

Welcome to Outbackers action 
Congrats on your new TT









Ruff'n it in a Outback with central air and heating c/w remote. Ahhh cannot forget the mircowave, flush John etc - It is pretty tuff but someone has to do it.









I know you and your family will enjoy camping with your Outback and I know you will enjoy e-camping* with Outbackers.com sunny

Thor

* - e-camping (all rights reserved by Mark)


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

PJ action

congrats on the new 21rs









darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome PJ, your next stop on Outbackers is the Gallery of Mods and Rally pictures. You are really going to enjoy that 21!
Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Pastor John, and welcome to the family. So glad to have you with us! Enjoy this site and the camper!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Welcome. You are going to love your 21RS. We have had ours for only a few weeks and many mods. I know the feeling about setting it up, ours is in the driveway right now ready to leave in the O'Dark and it is tempting to "rough-it" tonight.

If you have the time and space is available I would go to the rally mentioned. It is a great way to break in your Outback and meet others Outbackers.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome & Congratulations on the new Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whoo Hoo...another Outbacker!!

Congrats on the new trailer. Your camping experience has just been upgraded...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

A big howdy to "Georgia John!"


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## dw106 (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations!

We are looking at a 21RS (2 bunks) and are also looking at the 23RS with the cargoroo (has a bed in the back that folds up to be a toybox).

Did you look at the toybox version? What did you think of it?

What do you think is a fair price to pay? We got quoted $18,500 but would then have to add in all the taxes, etc.

Dave
Making first time purchase and strongly considering Outback


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome Pastor John,

21RS's RULE!!!









Walter


----------

